# michigan Is Cougar Country



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

MICHIGAN IS COUGAR COUNTRY

Presented by: Dennis Fijalkowski
Executive Director of the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy

The Michigan Wildlife Conservancy has rediscovered the cougar (Puma concolor) in Michigan. In 2001, the non-profit organization proved the existence of the big cat in the Upper Peninsula with DNA evidence.

The Conservancy recently announced DNA evidence of cougars in the Lower Peninsula counties of Emmet, Presque Isle, Alcona and Roscommon. They are currently tracking cats in a number of other Lower Peninsula counties, including Benzie and Leelanau. Two researchers for the Conservancy personally observed cougars while tracking in Benzie and Roscommon Counties.

The presentation of this scientific information has failed to persuade the Michigan Department of Natural Resources to acknowledge and protect Michigans cougar, however, the Conservancys discovery lends credibility to the large number of sightings of cougars in Michigan throughout the 20th century. It may also explain the occasional sighting of cougars southern Michigan in recent decades.

Mr. Fijalkowski will answer questions about Michigan cougars after his presentation. The programs are free to the public.

Monday, March 17th  Harris Nature Center, Okemos, 6:00 p.m. (517-349-3866)

Wednesday, March 26th  Brighton Library, 7:00 p.m. (Kathy Dulac - 734-954-0653)

Tuesday, May 6th  Escanaba Public Library, 7:00 p.m. (Mary Crawford  906-789-7323)

Wednesday, May 7th  Ojibway Senior Center, Baraga, 7:00 p.m. (Carol Mattson - 906-353-8225 x106)

Thursday, May 8th  White Public Library, Marquette, 7:00 p.m. (John Rebers -906-227-1585)


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

sounds interesting that first meeting is right up the road from me, i may have to stop by.


----------

